# Megan Fox wet and nude w/ flesh-colored patches on the set of Jennifer's Body - 11.05.08, x14 x35 Update



## mjw (12 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## datatwo (12 Mai 2008)

*35 more*

Sorry, wenn 2, 3 oder 4 Reposts dabei sind.

Aber den ganzen Schwung wieder auseinander zu klamuesern? Noeeeee... 

Dennoch viel Spass.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Tokko (11 Juli 2008)

Sowas sehe ich gern...

:thx: euch beiden.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Adler (2 Aug. 2010)

Sorry aber ich muss euch endtäuschen da wo Megan angeblich oben ohne ist sind die Bilder nachbearbeitet worden allso nicht echt scheut mal iht tattoo dabei an da sieht man es ganz eindeutig 

LG
Adler


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2010)

danke


----------



## Curtis (2 Aug. 2010)

Adler schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich muss euch endtäuschen da wo Megan angeblich oben ohne ist sind die Bilder nachbearbeitet worden allso nicht echt scheut mal iht tattoo dabei an da sieht man es ganz eindeutig
> 
> LG
> Adler



Wahnisnn


----------



## okidoki (8 Feb. 2013)

Adler schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich muss euch endtäuschen da wo Megan angeblich oben ohne ist sind die Bilder nachbearbeitet worden allso nicht echt scheut mal iht tattoo dabei an da sieht man es ganz eindeutig
> 
> LG
> Adler



Um das mal klarzustellen: Megan ist hier in der Tat nicht oben ohne! 
Allerdings nicht, weil die Bilder manipuliert sind, sondern weil sie ihre Nippel mit Gummiklebern abgedeckt hat in der Vorahnung, dass die Papparazzi sich das nicht entgehen lassen. 
Nachdem sie allerdings im (anscheinend kalten) Wasser war, sind ihre Nippelchen steif geworden und haben das Gummi gedehnt, weshalb man dann doch noch etwas von den lila bis roten Nippeln erkennen kann :drip:
Auf drei der Bilder kann man außerdem einen Blick durch ihr nasses Höschen auf ihre zu einer Landebahn gestutzte dunkle Schambehaarung erkennen. Ich glaube, man erkennt sogar den Beginn ihrer Spalte  :drip:


----------



## flegel666 (10 Feb. 2013)

gute titten. merci.


----------



## HansHendrik (14 März 2015)

merci.....


----------



## DadaDamani (11 Apr. 2015)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## simsonite (11 Apr. 2015)

Sehr nett!!!


----------



## tywin10 (13 Apr. 2015)

Danke, Danke, Danke.


----------



## Lokker (29 Feb. 2016)

Danke euch beiden !


----------

